# Angry Birds : The Movie



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, just watch, it has a slingshot in it


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

that is a coolest Angry Bird video Hrawk


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this gonna be a real Movie I really cant tell but LOL if it is Cool if not well then LOL on me but yep cool ..


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

C.R.A.Z.Y!!!!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Rooster Teeth! I used to love their Red Vs Blue series!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

shouldve used a pfs. no fastbands on it to shoot the birdies faster ? or butterfly bands ? how bout a cupped pouch ? or something light for a pouch, roo comes to mind. cant the birds just fly to the target ?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that's funny


----------

